# What is parabol? Any warnings?



## Pizzer (Mar 14, 2005)

I have tried the search and tried finding some literature on it, but i cant find anything. What is parabol? Any side effects? Any concerns regarding a PCT for it? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 19-chief (Mar 14, 2005)

Parabolan 
Pharmaceutical Name: trenbolone (as hexahydrobencylcarbonate) 
Chemical structure: 17-beta-hydroxyestra-4, 9-11-trien-3-one 
Molecular weight of base: 270.3706 
Molecular weight of ester: 130.1864 (hexahydrobencylcarbonic acid, 7 carbons) 
Characteristics: 
Parabolan is another trenbolone product, in the same nature as Finaplix, so what's been said for finaplix pretty much goes for Parabolan as well. It differs distinctly in a few characteristics. Parabolan is a different ester that acts considerably longer, meaning you could go longer without injecting. But since it comes in 76 mg vials and few people take the time to inject multiple vials at once, its still used on a frequent basis. 2 or 3 days between injections seems to be the general norm. Leading up to a similar build-up of 228-304 mg per week. 
Another difference is that Parabolan was specifically designed for human use. That would in itself make it a better choice than Finaplix because it needn't be prepared and the chance of faulty, painful, home-brewed injections decreases. But since it hasn't been manufactured in a while and legit lots only surface from time to time the price of the stuff is quite high. As more bodybuilders become aware of the absence of Finaject and that it is very hard to fake Finaplix, Parabolan is also being faked quite a bit. Usually fake trenbolone compounds are a low-dose testosterone propionate product. This has often lead to the belief that trenbolone causes gyno and other estrogenic effects, but that simply isn't true. 
This belief has taken on a life of its own though. Making theories pop up all over the place. The only one that made sense, from some point at least, was that trenbolone was progestagenic and acted at the progesterone receptor. Its structure is similar to nandrolone, so this is a logical assumption. But even then, for progesterone activation to cause things like gyno, it needs to act as an estrogen agonist. It needs an estrogen as mediator. Since trenbolone doesn't cause aromatization, any sighting of gyno with trenbolone use should be regarded as a misinterpretation and is most likely to blame on another compound, an aromatizable one. So while trenbolone may increase the risk of gyno when stacked with heavily aromatizing substances, its simply not true that trenbolone alone causes gyno. 
Stacking and Use: 
Trenbolone is relatively safe steroid all in all. There is some concern about kidney toxicity, but usually exaggerated. The beauty of trenbolone is that its one steroid that has it all : Its highly effective in its own, provides all lean gains which are fairly easy to maintain and isn't very prone to cause side-effects. Parabolan is the more expensive way to go, but definitely the most userfriendly as you side-step the need to make your own home-brewed concoction and any risk of involuntary infections and abscesses. Parabolan is quite hard to come by however, and should you find a real one, its not all that cheap. 
Trenbolone doesn't have to be stacked per se, its quite effective on its own and as such is quite popular with beginners as it delivers good lean gains without extra costs. 76 mg every two or three days and you are done. But some prefer to stack it, and justly so. As a strong androgen mediator it stacks particularly well with base steroids such as nandrolone, boldenone and methenolone. Nandrolone for bulking, methenolone for cutting and boldenone can be used for either. As with basically any steroid, it stacks quite well with all forms of testosterone as well, most notably testosterone propionate during a cutting cycle. 
Trenbolone is preferred over Winstrol, Masteron, Proviron and so forth in strength, so simply upping the dose to every day would be a better choice than stacking it with these compounds. Great gains can be obtained using oxymetholone or methandienone with trenbolone. Of course for short stacks of 6 odd weeks, and taking the necessary precautions. You need to use Nolva and probably add some winstrol if you are stacking with oxymetholone, since both oxy and tren have some progestagenic activity. So all in all a very useful, powerful and versatile steroid in use. 
There is little or no need to stack secondary drugs with Parabolan. It does not aromatize. There is some concern as to Parabolan being progestagenic, so you should you opt to stack it with an aromatizable compound it may worsen potential gynocomastia so adding winstrol or Nolvadex, or even both to such a stack may be wise. But in itself or in a non-aromatizing stack this is not necessary. The use for post-cycle estrogen antagonists is limited as well, so Nolva or clomid to boost natural test will have little use. It is a very strong androgen receptor agonist however, so perhaps using some HCG from the second to the before last week of a cycle may help you retain more gains and prevent testicular shrinkage.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2005)

Overpriced trenbolone.


----------



## 19-chief (Mar 14, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Overpriced trenbolone.


i have noticed that.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2005)

They think it is worth more since you don't have to inject as often


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2005)

Enanthate is a longer ester and runs me $7 less a gram.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 14, 2005)

But look at the prices of tren vs Test


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2005)

Trenbolone enanthate (which is a longer ester) per gram is far cheaper than tren hex per gram, $12 a gram versus $19 a gram.

Test costs me 10 times less than tren.


----------



## Pizzer (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, I have stayed completely natural for the entire length of my bodybuilding life. I do not like the idea of injecting needles into myself, so the less frequency would be nice. But i am just concerned with going from natural to enhanced is kind of a big hurdle for me to get over. I like that Trenbolone in itself is a safer substance to use than most other steroids available, however, I am still a little unclear. 

If I were to begin a 6 week cycle of trenbolone, would I be okay just taking this injection for the 6 weeks completely by itself without any PCT afterwards?

As for maintainance... how hard is it to maintain the gains given that I would continue working out intensely and continue to keep a well balanced diet (protein/carbs/fats, vitamins, glutamine, creatine, etc...)??


----------



## 19-chief (Mar 14, 2005)

i've read tren is great but that it can be tough to handle the sides. with that said, i know i would only start on that if it was Acetate regardless of the price point.
stick with Test E or Cyp 2x/wk or e4d. 

and always use proper PCT protocol.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

I may be wrong here but parabol isn't tren is it? I know parabolan is tren but isn't parabol one of those things that companies claim is the "legal equivalent" of tren, or "one molecule short, but with the same effectiveness"?


----------



## Stu (Mar 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I may be wrong here but parabol isn't tren is it? I know parabolan is tren but isn't parabol one of those things that companies claim is the "legal equivalent" of tren, or "one molecule short, but with the same effectiveness"?


  yep universal kits sell it along with a product called equipoison lol

http://www.universalkits.com/supplements.htm


----------



## redspy (Mar 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I may be wrong here but parabol isn't tren is it? I know parabolan is tren but isn't parabol one of those things that companies claim is the "legal equivalent" of tren, or "one molecule short, but with the same effectiveness"?


You hit the nail on the head.  Next they'll be selling Dianabull.


----------



## LAM (Mar 14, 2005)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> Well, I have stayed completely natural for the entire length of my bodybuilding life. I do not like the idea of injecting needles into myself, so the less frequency would be nice. But i am just concerned with going from natural to enhanced is kind of a big hurdle for me to get over. I like that Trenbolone in itself is a safer substance to use than most other steroids available, however, I am still a little unclear.
> 
> If I were to begin a 6 week cycle of trenbolone, would I be okay just taking this injection for the 6 weeks completely by itself without any PCT afterwards?
> 
> As for maintainance... how hard is it to maintain the gains given that I would continue working out intensely and continue to keep a well balanced diet (protein/carbs/fats, vitamins, glutamine, creatine, etc...)??



if this is your firs cycle just make it simple.  test enanthate for 10 weeks @ 500 mg/wk.  tren has a high relative binding affinity to the AR so it can shut down the HPTA pretty good.  for a 1st cycle test is a much better choice


----------

